# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Νέοι Διαχειριστές - 06/2012

## NetTraptor

Νέοι διαχειριστές έρχονται να δώσουν νέο αέρα στις υπηρεσίες του σωματείου.

Καλωσορίστε τους

xtnd
&
Compiler

Welcome to the Team!  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλές δουλειές, υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## ntrits

Καλό κουράγιο.  ::

----------


## klarabel

...welcome aboard.

----------

